# The Weird Western Directory!



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Well, as us folks up in the writers cafe noted, its hard to find some good weird westerns. So why not create a thread so our fellow Pale Riders and High Plains Drifters can find them easily?

*The High Moon Rising Series By Ben Myatt*:

    

And the collected Omnibus:



*The Pistols and Pyramids series by Jim Johnson:*

 

*The Daughter of the Wildlings series by Kyra Halland:*

    

*Scales of Justice by J. Dane Tyler*



*The Ghost Marshal trilogy by John Hamilton:*



*
Steven W.White:*
 

*Joseph J Bailey*



*Ashe Armstrong*



Edit: I'm turning this top link into a Master Post for easy browsing. Check back for more additions as and When they're available!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Great thread idea! Thanks for getting it started. I'll join in with my Pistols and Pyramids series. Ancient Egypt, weird western, magic, and mummies! Links in the sig or right here.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes, thank you for starting this!

I'll add Daughter of the Wildings, high fantasy set in a world inspired by the Old West where cowboys and gunslingers meet wizards. Links in my signature, and more about the series here: http://www.kyrahalland.com/daughter-of-the-wildings.html

Book 1, Beneath the Canyons, is 99 cents through the first week of December.


----------



## J. Dane Tyler (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, Ben, thank you for adding this!

For my contribution, a cowboys and dragons, sci-fi/western/dystopian mash-up, "Scales of Justice":


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

A thread just for Weird West fans? Awesome! Thanks, Ben!

I'll add "Ghost Marshal," the first book of my trilogy-in-progress. Link in my signature.

"All hell breaks loose when Jessica Parker arrives in 1876 Deadwood and finds her father brutally murdered. Jessie teams up with the cantankerous ghost of Wild Bill Hickok to confront a murderous gang of outlaws in a town gone mad with gold fever. They soon find themselves knee-deep in mayhem, with gunfights, Chinese sorcery, barroom brawls, pleasures of the flesh, giant demon owls, forbidden romance, and a heaping dose of frontier justice. Along the way, Jessie and Bill uncover a bizarre conspiracy that takes them to the very gates of hell itself. From prairie wildflower to badass gunslinger, Jessie Parker is destined to become a rip-snortin’ hero of the Weird West—if she lives long enough to tell the tale!"


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Glad to be of service... becauseimtotallynotdoingthistoplugmyownbooksaswell...


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

The good folks at Genrereader.com posted an exclusive sneak peek for the second episode in my ancient Egyptian-themed weird western, Pistols and Pyramids #2: Flight to the Fort. Go give it a read here!

Pistols and Pyramids #2: Flight to the Fort is now available. If you pre-ordered it, it should be appearing on your Kindle soon.

Episode 3: House of the Healer is now available for pre-order; release date is December 25, 2015.

And to celebrate both of those, plus my birthday, I'm using one of my Kindle Select free days to make Episode 1: Ranger of Mayat free today (Friday Nov 20)!

(All three books are free to read for KU members anyway.)

If you're not a member of my mailing list, you've missed out on some sweet art reveals and an opportunity to grab a review copy of Episode 2. If you want to be included in the list and receive exclusive content and goodies before the general public, go on and sign up right here.

Thanks and have a great weekend!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Good luck, Jim, and happy birthday! _Ranger of Mayat_ is sitting on my Kindle, next in line to be read!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

John Hamilton said:


> Good luck, Jim, and happy birthday! _Ranger of Mayat_ is sitting on my Kindle, next in line to be read!


Thanks, John! Hope you enjoy the read.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim Johnson said:


> Thanks, John! Hope you enjoy the read.


I really need to get round to reading your books, Jim. My main problem is I don't want to end up "inspired" *shamelesslyrippingoff*


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

bendanarama said:


> I really need to get round to reading your books, Jim. My main problem is I don't want to end up "inspired" *shamelesslyrippingoff*


So get inspired! Write more weird westerns! We need to grow the genre, one book at a time. Didja read Tyler's _Scales of Justice_? Great stuff. His dragon, your werewolves, my mummy-zombies, Kyra's magic...we're running the gamut here.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

A new episode in the High Moon Rising series has been released!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

To celebrate the release of P&P3 this Saturday, I'm discounting Episode 1 to 99 cents from now to 12/31. Happy reading! Links in my sig, or head here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0188EMXAO


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Update: Print version is also now available!


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Almost forgot to mention that the latest High Moon Rising book is out - with added Cthulhu mythos!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll throw in my hat and add my new release _Spellslinger_ to the list!



It's a tale brimming with spellslinging cowboy wizards, betrayal, revenge, marauding dragons, and more...


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I love that some names for this genre are finally developing. Thank you for this thread. I write in a genre I've been calling "frontier fantasy." Here is _New World_, the first book in my series -- free!

​
And my work is part of a four-author "frontier fantasy and medieval western" collection called _Swords for Hire_:

​


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been thinking of _Spellslinger_ as 'guns and sorcery'.

I love that we are each defining and working in overlapping but new and unique spaces.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Great cover, Joseph! Glad to see more weird westerns out there. I saw that Daniel Marvello is working on one as well. I don't know if he's around these parts.

Was doing some research and it looks like Western Sci Fi and Western Horror are still two wide-open subgenres. I really need to update my covers. I love the genre but the readership seems to be small but loyal.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey folks, High Moon Rising VOlume One is dropped to $1.99 for a while - that's three Novellas for the price of two!


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

And sorry, Joseph and Steven - I finally got around to updating the top post with your books!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, Ben.

The book directory is a nice idea!


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Added!


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

To celebrate the release of For the Wildings, the 6th and last book in the Daughter of the Wildings series, the box set of books 1-3 is only $2.99 through March 31! (regular price $5.99) Read the first three adventures of Silas Vendine and Lainie Banfrey, magical bounty hunters who are hunting down renegade wizards while trying to stay one step ahead of the law themselves. Wizards and gunslingers in a world inspired by the Old West, with lots of adventure and a healthy dose of romance.



And book 6, For the Wildings, is only 99 cents through March 31:


----------

